# Residence visa cancellation overseas



## Allison.Kanter (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am wondering one thing about residence visa cancellation. Is it possible for your employer to cancel your residence visa while you are abroad, if I send all the documents and passport by courier to them? I also do not know the formalities about labor card and emirates ID, the ID is in process but the labor card must have been issued. 
Can you please tell me if they cannot be cancelled if the holder is abroad?
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Allison

In theory your residence visa could be cancelled by couriering passports and documents back and forth, but bear in mind that you must exit the country by physically crossing a border no later than 30 days after cancelleation. If the cancellation period expires and you have not crossed a border you could be subject to overstay fines, and problems should you decide you want to come to the UAE in future. 

If you do not have a valid residence visa that would invalidate your Emirates ID card. 

I hope that helps

KP


----------



## Allison.Kanter (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your answer. I will anyhow be in my home country while the cancellation is being done, so I will not be staying in Dubai. Do I have to come back and cross the border after the cancellation as a proof that I am leaving in 30 days in reality?
Thanks a lot.





katiepotato said:


> Hi Allison
> 
> In theory your residence visa could be cancelled by couriering passports and documents back and forth, but bear in mind that you must exit the country by physically crossing a border no later than 30 days after cancelleation. If the cancellation period expires and you have not crossed a border you could be subject to overstay fines, and problems should you decide you want to come to the UAE in future.
> 
> ...


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't mail your passport back to Dubai unless you have a lot of trust in your former employer. After you've been out of the UAE for 6 months, your visa can be cancelled with just a photocopy of your passport and visa.


----------

